# Nikon N70 to Digital (stay Nikon or leave)



## franco stacy (May 16, 2009)

I at one time used my N70 film camera a lot. Over time the love affair with film left me and I stopped using my camera and went video. I would like to get back in, and this time Digital SLR.

The question is my N70 is worth nothing. I have two Nikon AF lenses that bought with my N70. I was thinking I would use these and move on to a digital Nikon SLR. I was thinking Nikon D60  till I found out those lenses will not work with that camera.

So consumer reports indicated that the D80 would work. I called a camera shop and they recommended a D90. The 90 is a little out of my budget. 

So shoud I stay Nikon (what body)
Or are my lenses not worth anything on a digital and I should leave Nikon for another name body. Nikon has always been so good to me. I can't imagine being on a budget and starting over and just trashing my N70 body and lenses.

What do you suggest?


----------



## photogincollege (May 16, 2009)

Get a d80 or d200 used.  You already have the lenses, I'd stay nikon, plus nikon's just better then any other brand XD (just joking)

Used Nikon | D80 SLR Digital Camera (Camera Body) | 25412 | B&H

NIKON D200 Digital SLR â Body Only w/ Accessories - NR - eBay (item 150344751558 end time May-17-09 13:14:03 PDT)


----------



## Dwig (May 16, 2009)

franco stacy said:


> ... I was thinking Nikon D60  till I found out those lenses will not work with that camera.
> ...



Not quite accurate. Your older AF lenses will work fine on a D60 (and D40, D40x, & D5000) _except_ that they will not autofocus. You would have to manually focus either by using the ground glass focusing or, if the old lenses are f/5.6 or faster, using the "electronic rangefinder". You lenses need bodies with their own motors, something the newer entry level Nikon's lack. The older D80 and D200 bodies would be good choices though few if any are still around new. Their replacements, the D90 and D300, are the two least expensive models with focusing motors.

Ground glass focusing (focusing until the image in the VF is the sharpest) is easy with fast lenses, but lenses slower than f/2.8 for normals and WA and f/4 teles, can be a bit difficult. The electronic rangefinder is an electronic display from the AF system (the AF brains still work with the old lenses) that indicates when you are in focus. You simply turn the focusing ring until the indicators both light.

Still, you need to keep in mind that these DSLR models shoot a smaller format, Nikon calls it DX, than you old film body. As a result, lenses have a narrower field of view. A 50mm lens used on a new DX format DSLR will have the field of view of a 75mm lens on your N70. You'll probably want to get one of the "kit" lenses, typically 18-55mm, with whatever body you choose.

Since your lenses would be usable, only limited to manual focus, you would likely be better off staying with Nikon. Changing to another brand forces you to abandon the old lenses altogether.


----------



## Garbz (May 16, 2009)

Stay with Nikon? How much are your lenses worth. Is it cheaper for you to pick another brand and replace the lenses? Will the quality be the same. 

Those three questions need to be answered. You may find not sticking with Nikon is out of your budget too.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 17, 2009)

Best Buy ( bestbuy.com ) is still selling D200's for $680! Not sure for how much longer. Thats a heck of a camera for a very very good price. Thats about $150 less than a D90. A D200 would be a very good camera as a first DSLR! It also has some features over the D90, not not as new software or as many MP. But its an advanced / pro grade camera. Very good deal for what you get for the price!!!

I don't like shopping Best Buy but, this is a very good price.

And Welcome to TPF!


----------



## NitroDC (May 20, 2009)

If you do pick another brand, I might suggest Pentax because ALL their lenses are compatible with all their DSLR and SLR cameras, so you could go and buy some old lenses and mount them on with no problems.
If you stay with Nikon, it's your choice. Personally, I would buy a digital and keep both until you grow fond (or don't) of the digital. The D200 would be nice.


----------



## franco stacy (Oct 18, 2009)

I asked this back in May, but I didn't have any money.  So please one more time, since now I have some cash.

I have Nikon auto focus lens that I bought new with my N70 early 90's.
What Digital Nikon body do you now recommend so I can use my autofocus lens, prefers to stay in $800 range?

I am asking again, because some of the models earlier suggested, I can't find now.

What about the D5000?

Franco


----------



## Garbz (Oct 19, 2009)

No AF motor in the D5000, doesn't mean the lens can't be used in manual focus though. 

D90 or a used D80 will get you an AF motor and your old AF lenses will work.


----------

